# Onieda Dust Deputy



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Rand

Sorry this unit did not work out for you. Did you ever try gorilla glue on it? I am surprised Onieda was not more cooperative. I always thought they were a pretty good company. Glad I did not buy my dust collector from them. I wonder if Doctor Patron does house calls?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have one… Love it… No problems, except mine! I think it's GREAT!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

CharlieL, yep, I done went and downloaded it yesterday.

Tom, I thought they were a stand up bunch as well. I read that others complained about the same problem and received a new unit. Not when I called. I guess they had a bad batch get out and they just decided to stop the replacement deal. They definitely need to work on their quality control.

Joe, Good for you. I'm glad you got a good one. I hope I am the exception and not the rule. But now-a-days you never know. I just know that I am very POed.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your problem I do not have the dust deputy but I do have an Oneida Super dust gorilla that I have had for about 3 years now and it works flawlessly. I have dealt with Oneida customer service on several occasions and have been treated great.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Perhaps some threaded rod and a piece of ply w/ a hole in it to straddle the top and you can devise a "clamp" to keep the whole thing together. I made a thien mod for my craftsman shop vac. It gets all the chips, but the really light fines still clog the filter. I'll post some pics tomorrow when I have more daylight.


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

I had the same problem with mine. The top came off. after i rigged a holder to take the weight of the hose off the top and used silicon caulk to put the top back on i haven't had any more trouble. I think my problem was the weight of the hose pulling on the top. I got the same non-response from oneida.


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

At the minimum, you should send them one more email, with a link to this review page.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rand, I've been very happy with mine, but I got the whole unit, not just the cyclone part. I do agree, though, that there's not much too it for what they charge.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

That is a pity Ran,
I was thinking of this type for my ROS's

I'll do a rethink.

Would it be worth using it as a template then making it in some
galvanised?


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I have had mine for about 6 months and have not had any problems. I frequently go past the length of my hose and pulling the unit over, I need to put it on wheels so it will follow.

The only thing I have seen is that the hose from the top to my shop vac gets bent to the point were it is almost crimped, but that is a problem with the hose not the deputy.

All in all I like mine very much, although Phil Thien's loos good too.


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

They (onieda) are probably too busy suing Clearvue to deal with customer service issues…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll give you ten bucks for it…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jamie, That's an idea, make templates for a galvanized unit. I think I still have a few of the Allegheny 3 inch flanges from my tanker building days. I noticed that this is what you get to re-enforce the base of the plastic unit.Hmmmm

Blue jazz, after three calls, that is enough on my part. It is evident to me they have washed their hands of this.

Jim, I'll PM you IF I don't wreck it making the templates. I was thinking about doing them like I did Dell computer. Smash the thing to oblivion and mail it back to them with a note telling them what I think of their customer service they almost have.

In all fairness, I must say that this thing reminds me of the exceptional employee that never could get to work on time. He never did figure it out that no matter how good you are, if you ain't at work, you ain't worth a tinkers damn.
The Dust Deputy works great when it works, but it is nothing but aggravation when it's not on the job.
Since it obvious to me that glue is not the answer, I may take Sarit's idea and make a clamp to hold it together. I don't know at the moment. This thing is just a big frustration. I think I'll go to Harbor Freight and buy something just so I can return it.


----------



## IceCactus (Jan 10, 2011)

First off, there is no reason you should be having to do this. Isn't it warrantied?

My suggestion to fix is using a plastic welder. Its most likely made out of an unglueable type of plastic. I work int he RV industry and you cannot glue most the water tanks. You have to plastic weld them. Harbor Freight sells plastic welders, i got one for like $69 and welded my Holding Tank together on my camper. Doesnt look pretty, but its stronger then the original tank  I think they have a cheapo welder for like $30 thats uses an air compressor too. The trick though is that the rods have to the same type of plastic.

IF you dont want to fix it how much you want for it? I am in need of one


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Ice,
Welcome to LJ. Great to have you. Jim got first dibs , but I'm going to make templates from it and pass them on to friends first. The metal one is really the best way to go. This plastic has not broke, but like you said, knowing the composition of the plastic to get the right repair equipment together is the key. I never thought to ask about the plastic when I called Oneida. I assumed it was a corporate secret.

I'm going to find a way to make this a winning situation and recoup my $100. More than likely when I'll make a galvanized one for next to nothing and save myself $250 they want.

Warrantee? Maybe through Rockler. Oneida has refused to warrantee it. I guess the warrantee is only for less that 6 months.


----------



## IceCactus (Jan 10, 2011)

Warranty is 90 days. Kinda weak in my opinion. I found it in there user manual.

Another option if you want to mess with it, from my understanding of your post, the top came unglued from the bottom correct? Well you could "spin" weld it on. Basically attach one end to your drill press, turn it up high and press it lightly onto the bottom, the friction would "weld" it back on. That might have been how they attached it in the first place. Thats how a lot of fittings on RV tanks are attached.

Just an idea


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Ice, Yes, I have never done this with plastic, but I have fusion welded with non-ferrous metals, especially stainless steel. 
According to Oneida, they glue with a poly-something glue and it is a poly carbonate material that they make it from. The lady admitted that some fell asleep at the switch and let the glue vat run empty and it cause them to ship defective product. 
Even with this admission, still no new vortex. I assume they have so much business that a few hobbyist's don't matter to them. 
90 day warranty? That is what I call planned obsolescence. WOW! We get to sell them one ever 90-180 days!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Uh, but doesn't Oneida make their stuff in U.S.A.?

Not slamming U.S. made products per se, just pointing out the fallacy of Made In America somehow being instantly better. No matter where a product is made, if the manufacturer doesn't care to do a good job, and they don't back it up, junk is junk, no matter what flag is flying over the nation that builds it…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

You COMPLETELY miss the point…Which doesn't surprise me as you miss it most every time this comes up.

Oneida won't have U.S. jobs all that long if they keep producing crap like this and not backing it up… This has NOTHING to do with flags, or politics, it has EVERYTHING to do with products, customer service, and business… And this sort of business practice is particularly bad for not just Oneida, but American manufacturing in general.

I am NOT slamming Oneida for being an American company, I AM slamming them for letting garbage out the door, charging full price for it, and failing to stand behind the product when it fails. And I am faulting them for being part of why American business is failing.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Hmmm … I've had mine for more than a year and a half now, and no sign of any problems.

Maybe they did have a bad batch, but it would seem providing replacement units would be a good way to win points with customers and build their reputation.

-Gerry


----------



## IceCactus (Jan 10, 2011)

My fault with them is knowing they had a defect and not doing anything about it. They should have had the customer send it back in, they could have taken a look at how much glue was on it, and if it wasnt enough reglue it for him.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

If they offered superior products at price points the market would support, then no, they wouldn't be losing those jobs now would they?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

He's baiting you, DB. Save yourself the trouble and ignore him.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that ole Chuck didn't have anything to do with the Coffee Lounge closing. Come to think of it, I don't even remember see a post by him in the CL. Come on guys, lets just "try" to get a long. There's a lot of new members on the site and this kind of thing is the last thing they need to see.
- SY
- aka JJ


----------



## IceCactus (Jan 10, 2011)

Im new here, so i dont know the history between the two of you, but DB's first comment sure looks like the bait comment to me.

And sometimes its not possible to create a supieror product at a price people will pay. Its hard to compete in some industries when overseas doesnt have unions, enviromental laws, osha and they have a lower paid work force. In some industries technology just can't make up for that.

I know you nor I for that matter would work for $1 an hour 

With that said, just because its made in USA, doesn't mean its better. Though, my experience has been the far majority of the time it is.


----------



## kwaller (Sep 20, 2009)

I've had mine for about a year and the lid partially pops off occasionally. I bought the 90º fitting they have and it has reduced the number of times I have to snap the lid back down.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

OK, enough politics. Lets take a break and have a beer and make some sawdust for this DC system to try to stay together long enough to pick up.
Please stay on topic as I assume we are all gentlemen woodworkers.This is a review of a badly manufactured product and not the coffee lounge.

Charlie, that is a very nice job on the Thein collector you made. I am impressed with your workman ship. I don't mean to sound braggadocios but I think I will favorite my thread just to have this handy.

But I am still going to make templates and make a metal one just for the thrill of getting back into metal. lol Now I have to find my pipe fitters hand book so I don't have to figure all the trig functions. lol My neighbor just bought a new Jet 16/32" drum sander and a HF DC. He needs a large vortex one for his system.

OK, DB and Charlie, shake hands and go back to your corners. lol If this doesn't stop, you will have to kiss and hug. lol


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Oneida has terrible customer service.I spent about $1300 on a new 2 1/2 hp SDG and an extra $80 for a remote.I called them about 6 months later when the remote stopped working and was informed the remote only had a 3 month warranty.They never even attempted to keep me a happy customer


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

There must be a reason for only 90 day warranty. Is it just me or do you guys see a pattern here. Sheesh! 
I guess my idea of running a company and theirs are two different schools. It will be a very cold day in hell before I purchase anything from them in the future. If they only feel they can warranty their products for 90 days, then they have to know what kind of junk they are putting out there. I guess I'll pour another glass of single malt, set up my lawn chair and watch the fiery crash of Oneida. This ought to be a gooder un. Better have am video camera for this one.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

While I knew my initial response here would be taken as flame bait by CharlieL, it wasn't meant that way. I honestly would prefer the product to be made right, and for the few that slip through the system and out the door, the maker should stand behind their product… It's just WAY too easy to get his goat when it comes to U.S. made products. I guess being in his position would tend to make one testy…. Which is a pity, because he is far too angry to understand the point being made, which if taken to heart, might just translate into employment, or given enough determination and backing, success in business…

I'll give you a fine example of proper customer service… Lee Styron of the LeeWay Workshop. I bought one of his Shark Guards this past fall (4" model to replace my old 2" port model), the first one that came in had a small gap between the plastic panels, like the glue just didn't take in that spot, leaving about 15mm long 1mm wide gap, which could have easily been glued, clamped and fixed. I emailed Lee to ask him simply where could I get the glue. Next thing I knew he had a new guard at my door, and even spotted me the shipping label to get the bad guard back to him. Now his business is NOT a big one, and that had to be a fairly big cost for him to handle all that shipping, and I was more than willing to fix the minor issue at hand, but he did the stand up thing and went the extra mile for me. THAT is the kind of American company, and American Made workmanship I am willing to pay the extra $$ for. What makes me mad is when companies like Oneida exploit the desire of their own countrymen to push off an inferior product. It makes American workers, and American products look second rate. If we can not compete on cost, then we MUST obliterate the competitors with quality and service. If we can not, or will not do that, we are sunk…

A pity too, because I am honestly hoping to eventually be able to afford a full on Cyclone, and being U.S.A. made, the Oneida's were at the top of my wish list…. I may just have to figure out how to piece together a Pentz type cyclone…


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Rand,

This is a mod I made for my vac. Its the same thien design, but I noticed that the vac's inlet was already directing the air in a circular fashion so i didn't need any additional piping. If you're interested I can give you more details on how I made it.


----------



## IceCactus (Jan 10, 2011)

Sarit,

Its funny you posted yours this morning, because last night i was looking at mine ( i have same vac) and noticed it was already going in circular motion. I like your idea a lot. I might do the same thing…it works good? Does it keep the filter a lot cleaner. Right now it seems im having to bang the filter out every couple days.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get a Clearvue mini before Onieda hit them with a lawsuit. The Clearvue was worth every penny, works like a charm, the service was excellent and they followed Bill Pentz's design.

Dam shame about your Onieda but that piece of crap forced a really effective and well built mini cyclone off the market. If I had the space and a little more cash I would have gone for the larger ClearVue model.

I agree with some of the other posts. Build yourself a Thien!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I am surprised that any reasonably large company would have such crappy rapport with their customers. I was considering buying one of these…... I think maybe you got one from a bad manufacturing run based on the variety of people saying theirs failed or didn't fail. As much as it kills me to say it Charlie has it right on this one. If you buy the whole kit your paying allot for a bucket you can buy for 5 bucks or find for free. The steel one is pretty pricey too. Again I have to say…Charlie I like that little separator you built. It looks well made, and constructed out of easy to obtain parts. How well does it work?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been all over the internet today and right now I think I'm going to take a shot at a combination of the ideas you have put out here. First I'm going to look into Sarit's first and maybe ad a bit of the Thein if needed. I'll run a blog on what I come up with.

Thanks again for the input to everyone. You are the best. LJ rules. Rand


----------



## jm64 (Jan 21, 2011)

Rand,
Maybe too late for this purchase, but I buy a lot of stuff using my Amex card. They are pretty good about refunding if something goes wrong with the product and I've always gotten good customer service. Sorry you got a dud this time around.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Joe,
Well, into every ones life some rain must fall. And if I can help someone else avoid wasting money on a piece of junk, then I will. I love this site for bragging on good customer service and also the flip side of the coin. Unfortunately, I bought this on my ATM/VISA card. I already checked it out with my bank and it is a buyer beware thingy. 
Fortunately $100 won't break me, nor make me. lol It just pissed me off.

Take care, best wishes, and be safe, Rand


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

IceCactus, this gets all the chips but the light fines will still clog the filter. I would say that down to router chips it works extremely well, not so good for sanding dust. Although when I pulled out the bottom baffle it looks like I still got a lot of the fines. I think the issue is that the inlet nozzle has that 45 deg taper on the outside which directs some of the fines towered the outlet. Also the diameter of the tub is I think too big for the cfm which diminishes the cyclonic effect.


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Private emails are a wonderful thing.


----------



## dddavid (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you juniorjock. Being a newbie and seeing this cat fight does not give me great confidence in speaking out about anything…....Guys get a room…........Seriously speaking this reminds me of the recent issue I have with Jessem . Not only did they sell me a not so perfect product but the way they dealt with the issue was down right wrong. After some thought i decided i was going to tell my fellow woodworker about it so that they can be carefull and well i got chewed out for it. It took a bit for me to forget about it and seeing this cat fight brings me right back. Im not sure i would feel all that comfortable doing another preview . This kinda sucks cause as long as we pass the info around these companies will less likely try to put one over and to make things even sweeter if they know that good reviews means more sales then the incentive for them to please will be there….....In any case you get my point…....I hope we can all stick together.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

The top on my system popped off, sent an email to Onieda asking them what kind of glue they used on the
top. Meanwhile, I used clear gutter sealant to glue the top back on, and used clamps to hold it there until
the sealant "cured". Next day I got a phone call from a very concerned service department rep asking me
what they could do for me. I explained the problem, and he sent me a complete system - at no charge ! 
The gutter sealant is still holding - can't even pry it off! I now have two systems - one on each end of my 
shop.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Gee, Wonder who I have to kiss to get that kind of service? The woman I talked to could have cared less. It would appear that they have an inconsistent service policy.


----------



## harley04 (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought the whole kit about a year ago and have been happy with it. It works great on the router table and my new tablesaw. I did build a cart from a Shopnotes pattern that holds the Dust Deputy and the Shopvac together which makes it easy to move around and as long as you don't pull it by the hose the hose stays put. It does have a bit of an issue when used with my Ridgid planer but then I am only using a 21/2 in. hose on the Deputy.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

harley04, when it is together, it performs as advertised. But keeping the stupid thing together is a whole new story. And their customer service sucks second to none.


----------



## IceCactus (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought the Rocker Dust Right Vortex

I havent used it a ton, but so far i am happy with it. Only a small amount of very fine dust has made it into my vac and the quality of the unit is very good and it was $30 cheaper then the dust deputy.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

IC, I'll be waiting for a review in a few months.


----------



## dddavid (Jul 11, 2009)

Sarit, the way you designed yours seems interesting but i must ask ,,,,,Where are the large particles going…...im not sure if im missing anything in the pics…......


----------



## JeffOneida (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all, just stumbled upon this thread and wanted to touch base with Oneida's appologies regarding the broken Dust Deputy cyclone.

We make every effort to build and stand behind a great quality product. We are normally very liberal with the support of our warranty and I am suprised that anyone would have been denied a replacement on a Dust Deputy. If anyone here still has an ongoing issue with one or our products I would ask them to contact me and we'll do our best to resolve it for you.

Thanks for all the positive feedback as well on the Dust Deputy.

-Jeff
Oneida Air Systems 
Extension 101


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jeff, I will send you an e-mail and we will go from there. Rand


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, now, there you go, Rand! But I'm not asking for a replacement for my broken one- I tipped it over on my sloped driveway and broke it. I clamped it all back together with some extra parts (ABS fittings, bolts and wire) and it works just fine.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Rand-

From what I read it seems the trouble is with the top of the plastic cyclone coming off. So I will send you a replacement on the cyclone. Again, sorry for the disappointment and if you received sub-par service when you called. We really try to out of our way to ensure people are happy with our products. I can only assume that someone had a bad day / moment when they talked to you. Sorry for that.

New one will be coming. If there's anything else I can do for you or others in the group just let me know.

Jeffrey Hill

Oneida Air Systems Inc.

1001 West Fayette St. Syracuse, NY 13204

315-476-5151 315-476-5044 fax

www.oneida-air.com


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, Lumberjocks, the above post is the e-mail I woke up to this morning. I decided to copy and paste it here for the others with problems. Apparently this is the gentleman with the power to correct problems. Rand


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Last night, when Maddie came home from town, there was a box on the front porch. I brought it in and this is what I found…
























Excuse the play table and the piles of toys in the back ground, Grand kids you know.

Thank you Mr. Hill. This makes up for a lot of aggravation and helps heal a very sore spot.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

That's great that they ponied up and took care of you Rand.
I had to laugh at the *fragile* tape on the shipping box. Make you wonder…lol


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Gary, lol Wonder if that is in accord with truth in advertising laws. lol I am also wondering if there is a PVC 90* swivel on the market. Might take a lot of the stress off the top glue line and the kink in the hose as well. I must admit that it did a great job, just as advertised, until the top separated.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Mine worked great when I finally found the right shop vac, for the price on of the blue shop vac at lowes has the highest CFM rating. My sears vac worked but just not that great. My top came off once , I just snapped it back down with no glue, when the the vac starts up the entire unit compresses from pressure and works great. I've emptied the deputy 30 times and my vac filter is very clean. I'm only a hobbiest wood worker so ymmv.


----------

